
All quiet in the IPv4 Internet? - okket
http://blog.apnic.net/2016/09/15/quiet-ipv4-internet/
======
okket
Slides from IETF96:
[https://www.ietf.org/proceedings/96/slides/slides-96-maprg-1...](https://www.ietf.org/proceedings/96/slides/slides-96-maprg-1.pdf)

Paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.00360.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.00360.pdf)

